# [SOLVED] Firewall: Inbound or Outbound?



## karlhalls (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

A game I play requires to open/allow ports in firewall. I have Windows Vista and opened up Windows Firewall with advanced security, question is should I create a new Inbound rule or an Outbound rule, or both?

Or I just open the normal Windows Firewall and add ports there?

The game is Battle Field Heroes...

To be clear: I know how to add ports to firewall I just don't know whether I should use Inbound rule or Outbound...

Thanks,
Karl


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Firewall: Inbound or Outbound?*

In a lot of cases, both inbound and outbound ports should be opened.The inbound rule allows the ports to be open from the server to your computer, and the outbound rule is for the connection from your computer to the server.


----------



## karlhalls (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Firewall: Inbound or Outbound?*

Thanks!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Firewall: Inbound or Outbound?*

If you don't have any additional questions on this topic, you can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------

